# Post your post



## Music Dragon (Aug 23, 2008)

Post
your
posts
right
here!

This is a place where you can show TCoD your posts.


----------



## Abwayax (Aug 23, 2008)

I was waiting for this thread to show up

my post


----------



## #1 bro (Aug 23, 2008)

You're kidding.

I was so going to make this thread. :(


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Aug 24, 2008)

Here is one of my posts.


----------



## Tailsy (Aug 24, 2008)

no :[


----------

